# help with balloon microcompression



## nkrush12 (Feb 3, 2009)

Any idea on the CPT code used for trigeminal ganglion balloon microcompression? I am thinking 64999....

Thank you!


----------



## heiditipherwell (Feb 5, 2009)

Good one.  That took me a while to find but I found it.  If you in your CPT under "Trigeminal" in the index, you will come across Trigeminal Ganglia, otherwise known as "Gasserian Ganglion".  This leads you to code # 61450.  I think that would do it, only knowing the limited info that you provided.  
Hope that helps.
Heidi


----------



## nkrush12 (Feb 16, 2009)

*help with Balloon microcompression*

Thanks for the reply but I wasn't clear in my original post...

My doctor states that he will be preforming a percutaneous balloon microcompression on the patient's fifth cranial nerve to treat trigeminal neuralgia. From what I understand, he will be inserting a catheter and then a balloon is inflated with contract material to destroy the nerve.

At first I was going to use CPT code 64600 but that is injecting the NERVE with a neurolytic agent. Our doctor will be inflating the balloon and basically crushing the nerve.

It is not a crani, the doctor uses flouroscopy to guide the needle and cathetar into the cranial nerve


----------

